# In ear headphones @2k



## Sarath (May 22, 2011)

I want to buy a good set of headphones for around 2000 bucks. 
Type: In ear

I have a Sennheiser CX-180 but after 2years of service one of the earpieces is producing a distorted sound. I dont know whats wrong but i think that means i need new ones.

Kindly suggest something good for the price.


----------



## aniket.cain (May 22, 2011)

If you can extend your budget to around 2700, you can get Brainwavz M2. It has got rave reviews all over the internet.


----------



## Sarath (May 23, 2011)

ok i will check them out. Will see if i can gather more coins.

Any other suggestions around that price point?

BUMP!

Anyone?


----------



## MegaMind (May 23, 2011)

Sennheiser Headphone MX 680 - 1.9K


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

brainwavz M1 for a balaced sound
M2 if you like more bass

Brainwavz M1, M2, M3 and Pro Alpha - in stock

im getting a pair of m1 too


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 26, 2011)

M1 is almost the M2 without the bass factor.
You could consider soundmagic pl50. The cheapest balanced armature driver Iems you can get and it sounds really well too.
If i were you, i'd choose between Pl 50 and M1.
If i could extend budget by 600 more, i'd blindly choose m2.


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

whats a balanced armature driver


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 26, 2011)

Dynamic (moving coil) transducers are often found on low to entry class IEM due to their ease of availability and lower cost (relative to BA transducer). They commonly range from 8mm to 16mm in diameter. Dynamic transducers are known for their ability to create a more powerful bass response since relatively more air is moved during sound reproduction. More air movement means stronger bass sensation as we tend to ‘feel’ low end bass more than actually hearing it. The downside of using dynamic transducer on IEMs is its larger size. It is also worth noting that many big brand name manufacturers use dynamic transducer of relatively low sound quality in their IEMs; therefore you should avoid most of them as much as possible if sound quality is your priority. Of course, there are also IEM manufacturers who specialize in producing high end dynamic transducer IEMs, most noticeably Future Sonics, one of the very first IEM manufacturers.

BA transducers have the benefit of being really small, therefore you can often find many IEM makers using 2 or 3 BA transducers in each side of their ‘phone. By dedicating at least one of the BA transducers as a woofer, multi-ways IEM tend to have better bass performances than most single-way BA transducer IEM (but not always). The use of multiple BA transducers partially solves the bass problem as BA transducers move a lot less air than dynamic transducers (and noticeably less low end bass). The downside of BA transducers is its higher price tag.

There are also hybrid IEMs (ie. UE Super.fi 5 EB) that utilize both dynamic and BA transducers together in order to have the best of both worlds. However, reviews of such type of IEM are often mixed.



SOURCE : Basic Guide To In Ear Canalphones - Head-Fi.org Community

All the budding audiophiles must bookmark head-fi . 
You can look up at wikipedia here for some information on headphone transducers.


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

yep, i had already bm's the site 

thanks!!!
so this is how they pack in 3-4 drivers in a small package!


----------



## xtremevicky (May 26, 2011)

Get Brainwavz M1 .


----------



## chandanw (Jun 1, 2011)

THE IMPORTANT THINGGG: you'll get 2 yr replacement warranty on this settt.. its very imp becoz all the earphones sound quality will be going down.. if ur earphones got damaged within 2 yrss.. ull get a new oneee.. ITS A NICE DEALLL.. I think you've not used that option...

Better go with "SENNHEISER" again becoz every other earphone i this budget range may have additional features like mic, volume rocker, track changer.. etccc.. But those r temporaryyyyyy.. they'll be in your dustbin within a yearrrr my friend.. 

soooo.. trust SENNHEISERR....


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 2, 2011)

chandanw said:


> THE IMPORTANT THINGGG: you'll get 2 yr replacement warranty on this settt.. its very imp becoz all the earphones sound quality will be going down.. if ur earphones got damaged within 2 yrss.. ull get a new oneee.. ITS A NICE DEALLL.. I think you've not used that option...
> 
> Better go with "SENNHEISER" again becoz every other earphone i this budget range may have additional features like mic, volume rocker, track changer.. etccc.. But those r temporaryyyyyy.. they'll be in your dustbin within a yearrrr my friend..
> 
> soooo.. trust SENNHEISERR....



Haha, dude why act like a noob while writing like that?
You should get out of your sennheiser bubble that you have created around yourself.
Sennheiser doesn't produce good iems unless ofcourse they are the IE8 which costs too much. (around 15 thousand rupees)

Do your research properly before guiding any other member.


----------

